# Link Question



## kimbaby (May 31, 2006)

I Want  To Add You (dc) To My Personal Page, Most Sites Have A Link To Us Button,you Do To, But When I Click It ,it Gives Me Nothing... What Is Your Link To This Site, In Html? Thanks


----------



## GB (May 31, 2006)

Where do you see the Link To Us button on this site?


----------



## MJ (May 31, 2006)

kimbaby said:
			
		

> I Want To Add You (dc) To My Personal Page, Most Sites Have A Link To Us Button,you Do To, But When I Click It ,it Gives Me Nothing... What Is Your Link To This Site, In Html? Thanks


Hmmm, that seems to be broken, but here is an "unofficial" code to get you by for now.

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN">
<html>
<head>
<title>Untitled</title>
</head>
<body>
<body bgcolor="#003300"> 
<font color="#330066"> 
Check out <A HREF="http://www.discusscooking.com /">Discuss Cooking!</A>
</body>
</html>


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you very much


----------



## kimbaby (Jun 1, 2006)

http://www.discusscooking.com/links/

that link will take you to the page where it says,link to us,GB...


----------

